# Ork Tank Busta Conversions



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

A selection of my Ork Tank Busta's.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not a big fan or Orks, but I love your conversions.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers mate. They were my sons models - and as usual I ended up doing all the work on them. :laugh: He lost interest so I sold them all but I always keep a record of my work. If it can be an inspiration to others I am more than happy.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your conversions look good.


----------

